# Moving to Chiang Mai



## abroaddesire (Oct 15, 2013)

My wife and I will be moving to Chiang Mai for 2014 and would love suggestions from those who live/have lived there about what things we should bring that may be more difficult/expensive to reattain while there.

And on the flip side, what things can we easily and/or cheaply repurchase when we arrive?

We're only bringing what we can fit in our two luggage apiece (200 lbs. total and a couple of carryons) and a computer will already take a chunk of that.

What do you folks bring or wish you had brought? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

abroaddesire said:


> My wife and I will be moving to Chiang Mai for 2014 and would love suggestions from those who live/have lived there about what things we should bring that may be more difficult/expensive to reattain while there.
> 
> And on the flip side, what things can we easily and/or cheaply repurchase when we arrive?
> 
> ...


The only thing(s) I brought to Thailand were clothes, medicines and personal hygiene products. (and, of course, the most important item: *Money*)

Virtually everything you need or want is available in Thailand. Local brands are economical, imports are expensive, possibly prohibitively expensive due to import taxes. 

If you are "large" finding clothing that fits may be difficult. Of course, there are plenty of economical tailors available for custom made large sized clothing if/when needed.

Good luck.


----------

